# Lift?



## Goeglein Bros (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been wanting to put a small/med lift on my truck and the only thing that has stopped me is were talking about putting a plow on it this season. Is it possible to have a 4 or 6 inch lift and put a plow on? This is my day to day work/rec vehicle. I don't really know a whole lot parsay about the plowing aspects because the last several years I have run sidewalk shoveling crews working for other compaies. This year my brother and I are going to take on a few of our grass cutting cleints for the winter. Any advice?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

A 4 inch kit would be no problem! I run a 5.5 inch kit on mine with a western 8ft Pro Plus ultra mount...If you run an older style like a Uni Mount you have some adjustment..It plowed great!..oh by the way nice truck and those tq #'s sound right!..post up some bigger pics..here are some pics of mine ..
























and here it is in the summer months


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It seams the younger the driver the bigger the lift??

I've said it before and I will say it again. 
NO NOT put a 6+" lift in a plow truck......

It is a work truck not a trail rig.
A trail rig needs a soft suspension with a lot of articulation.
A plow/work truck needs a firm suspension..
But have fun with the lift and modifying the push frame. 

You will need to replace the cutting edge more often.
Take a close look at the cutting edge that are on lifted trucks. You will see the (smile) The corners are worn down and the center is not, This is from the push frame not being at the correct hight.

One more thing have fun getting the snowblower in the back and the added hight makes it fun to load salt and sand also.

Do a search on this some guys have had BIG problems plowing with a lifted truck.

You will get responses from the younger and inexperienced plowers saying to lift your truck because they say they have no problems plowing with a lift and it's cool.....

Next look at how many of the guys that have been plowing for years and look at there trucks (pic section is a good place to look at trucks) you will not see big lifts.

You will see that some have a 2-3" lift (to level the truck) to compensate for the weight of the plow.


P.s. Don't forget to put big tires on it too. 
Also, not good for plowing or a professional appearance


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

8 inch lift..stick with the 4.5 you will be fine


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I've been plowing with lifted trucks for as long as I have been plowing! I started with a 2500gmc ,went to a dodge diesel,and then a 03 f350. By far the super duty handled the lift best while plowing. I just got an 07 f350 in november and it will be getting a rancho 4" lift as soon as the snow stops flying. I had 2 different lifts on my 03 a skyjacker and a 4" pro comp. The sky jacker was ok but it settled real bad after the first winter. Also that kit didn't come with a new pitman arm and it drove great but when you would lift the plow the steering wheel would turn side ways. It drove good but sure looked funny! I finnaly got tired of the front sagging and replaced that kit with a pro comp. Everything about that kit was good IMO. It went on easily and drove as good as stock. That lift handles a blizzard 810 just fine!!! It is important to see what exactly your getting in a kit some shops will give you some parts and others wont. My experience with lifts is that you get what you pay for. My brother and I have drove lifted vehicles for years and learned the hard way. I run a 4" on my truck becasue it is big but not too big. If you get much bigger than that it makes it hard to work with your truck( climbing in and out loading unloading). Also there is that DOT. thing if your working with it and it is too big you stick out, just another reason for them to stop you for a "curdious inspection" !!! 
As far as plowing I love the visability of a big truck. Never had a problem plowing because of the truck. It can make it interesting mounting the plow ( depending on mout type). I always run stock rims in the winter so the truck isn't really that big.
Good luck !!!!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

magnatrac any pics of the ride??? As far as lift brands go, I like Fabtech and Donahoe...Pro Comp makes nice stuff also...Keep us posted


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's my last truck with the 4" pro comp lift, 33x12.5's (on 10" wide rims), and custon made 1.5" wheel spacers. My red 07 will be lifted shortly!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

magnatrac;389048 said:


> Here's my last truck with the 4" pro comp lift, 33x12.5's (on 10" wide rims), and custon made 1.5" wheel spacers. My red 07 will be lifted shortly!


Here's my 07 finally lifted
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46190


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

magnatrac thats a nice truck but those 33s tires look tiny have you thought about upgrading to 35s or even 37s


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

the truck looks very nice, i would love to have one for fun but don't really see the point in doing that to a work truck..


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

dodgeguy99;391277 said:


> magnatrac thats a nice truck but those 33s tires look tiny have you thought about upgrading to 35s or even 37s


 Yeah I know that the tires are a little small ,but untill I wear them down more I just can't justify spending $1,000 on bigger ones. The next set will be 35's. I run 1.5" wheel spacers so 37 are out of the question. Thanks for looking!!!


----------

